# Limited scope adjustments?



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I recently bought a Bushnell Elite 4200 tacticle scope for my long range coyote rig. I got the scope zero'd at 200yds just fine. I then turned the turret and found out that I only have 3.5" of elevation adjustment left, which doest leave me with nearly enough adjustments for shots out to 600yds. I was wondering if anyone else has had this kind of problem? I am planning of getting a 30MOA canted base so hopefully that helps give me some more adjustment to work with.

Thanks


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm not familiar with that scope. Do you know if you can re set the turrets to "zero" after getting it sighted in? I would think you could, but maybe not.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

You can reset the turrets to zero. Read bottom of page 6 and top of page 7 of your manual, or see link below.

http://www.bushnell.com/manuals/riflesc ... IM_WEB.pdf


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Being able to zero the turrets won't have any effect on how much elevation he has left. He will still only have the 3.5" of elevation left.

Variations between mounting surfaces, rings, bases, and even how the barrel is mounted into the action can cause you to run out of elevation. All those little variations can add up pretty quickly You might be able to switch the rings around, sight it in again, and then have more elevation left over. I would think that the 30moa base will fix your problem tho.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

How much travel is it supposed to have ? If it is not close to what is advertised i would send it in and have them fix it. Sounds like there is problems with the internals of the scope as i thought that those busheys were supposed to have a buch of up and down. I would do a box test to make sure that you dont have the scope rings to tight and that the adjustments are what 1/4moa.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I say that your problem isn't the scope, but rather the barrel action match up. That is why people often have a gunsmith cut a new face to their action on a lyth. 
Your owners manual should tell you how much adjustment you have. For example my Nikon has 56 inches which means I have 28 inches of up and 28 inches of down. If all else is perfect that is. Evidently it isn't because with a 20 degree cant mount I have one inch of down and 55 inches of up. 
The 30 degree cant should cure your problem, but if you have accuracy problems that also would likely be your barrel action match up. My Remington 308 had some problems and it cost me $100 to have the action and barrel faced, and the barrel set back two turn and chamber recut to .001 over minimum SAMI speck. The tight chamber also adds to some accuracy, but I had it cut that way because the brass stretches less and I can reload twice as many times.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Call a gunsmith and tell him your problem. I would start by shimming the front mount if your set up is capable.

Good Luck

Gunny


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

it is possible to shim between the scope and mount with something as simple as aluminum cut from a pop can (o.k., maybe beer can aluminum would work too). From what I understand, from reading some years ago, it was usually an accepted fact that turning a good target scope to max adjustments is not a good thing to do (maybe this is not the fact so much nowadays, but still sounds good to me). I had understood it was better if you can get the scope near zero without turning any turrets, and then have to make only nominal adjustments to the turrets to bring to dead on.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Shimming the front mounts will make your gun shoot even lower. Shimming inside the rings can squeeze your scope out of round. There are a number of options if you don't want to spend the money on a gunsmith. Shim the rear mount (not possible with all mounts), purchase Burris Signature rings and a set of shims, or purchase a 20 or 30 minute forward cant mount.

I also had always heard that a scope was more accurate towards the middle of it's adjustment. However, I am looking for maximum range and my 300 Win Mag is shooting .3 inch groups and that's good enough for me with that caliber. I think it was more true way back when cross hairs moved rather than image since most optics are more clear towards the middle and less so towards the edges. Aspherical lenses I guess solve part of that problem, but so does image movement in all the new scopes.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the information guys. I will be buying a canted base as soon as possible.


----------

